# Copy season passes from DSR704 to DSR7000?



## kkesler (Feb 8, 2002)

I have a hacked 704 with Tivowebplus, etc., and just got done with a 7000. Anyway to copy the season passes from the 704 to the 7000?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If you used the enhancement script:

"7. Makes a Backup of Your Season Passes and Wishlists. This is extremely useful if your drive ever fails, or you have to rehack your Tivo, upgrade to a new software version, or buy a new Tivo. Many thanks to agw who wrote the core tcl script that makes this feature possible. "

And if not or you said no to it I believe TWP has a module for it.


----------



## kkesler (Feb 8, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> If you used the enhancement script:
> 
> "7. Makes a Backup of Your Season Passes and Wishlists. This is extremely useful if your drive ever fails, or you have to rehack your Tivo, upgrade to a new software version, or buy a new Tivo. Many thanks to agw who wrote the core tcl script that makes this feature possible. "
> 
> And if not or you said no to it I believe TWP has a module for it.


Right, I do backups of the 704 on a weekly basis. I can restore those backups to the 7000 without it causing it to flake out?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

"upgrade to a new software version, *or buy a new Tivo*." would indicate yes. Try it and see.


----------



## kkesler (Feb 8, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> "upgrade to a new software version, *or buy a new Tivo*." would indicate yes. Try it and see.


<smacks forehead> You know, I just realized it doesn't matter if it flakes out, does it? Since it has nothing on it, and it only takes a few minutes to redo if it does flake out...

Next time I will try to engage my brain first.


----------



## 1-big-dog (May 20, 2006)

I have a Backup problem with my Phillips DSR7000/17 zipped with the zipper. I make my backups to my computer regularly. I had the satellite receiver part of the unit die. Got another one (nice having spares) also zipped and put it in place. Called and got a new card sent to me from DTV as is now required. I now want to restore the backed-up season passes to the "new" receiver. I can use the browser to move the saved file to the new unit, and when I click the browse link the file is there. But when I click on the "Restore from backup file" link and choose the appropriate file I get an error message-- "/var/TWP/backups/settings is not a TiVo Web backup file". So what am I doing wrong? I have tried it from my Mac, then thought maybe the file is being corrupted by the Mac OS, so I did it from my PC running Win2k. I have tried telnet-ing in and changing the name of the file to be just "settings" in case the receiver didn't like changing the name in the Backup window. Help, I can't afford to lose any more hair, and I am ready to pull it out! LOL Regards, Tom


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

My guess is that you used an earlier version of backup.itcl. In the current version, it sets the following:

```
variable global_backup_magic_number "# agw TiVo Web backup file"
```
If it doesn't find that text in the beginning of the file, it throws the error:

```
proc validate_is_backup_file {chan fname} {
  set result 0
  set fd 0
  if {[open_file fd $chan $fname 0]} {
    set magic_number [read $fd [string length $MOD::global_backup_magic_number]]
    close $fd
    set result 1
    if {$magic_number != $MOD::global_backup_magic_number} {
      puts $chan "<b>$fname is not a TiVo Web backup file</b>"
      set result 0
    }
  }
  return $result
}
```
Any chance of putting the old drive back in place, updating the backup.itcl and making another backup? Or using the older version of backup.itcl to do the restore on your new drive?

Or, I guess you could try editing the file to include the "magic number," but results are certainly not guaranteed!


----------

